# FNRttK 2015 - Saturday May 2nd



## swarm_catcher (31 Jan 2015)

I'm pleased to present the 3rd edition of the Friday Night Ride to the Kust in Belgium.

It's mostly the same format as last year, so I copied the text and made only minor adjustments:

Saturday (not Friday) 2nd May is the night for the 3rd edition of the Flemish Night Ride to the Kust. Having it on the Saturday night allows UK'ers to get there without taking a day off, and allows us to get back in good time for work on Tuesday since we have a May Bank Holiday Monday (although that does not apply to those who lead a @mmmmartin lifestyle).

What do we have?

A now tried, tested and approved scenic route from Brussels to Ostend.
Middle of the night snacks will be back at 't Hoekske in Gent. After leaving the canal cycle path and crossing the bridge, we'll walk to 't Hoekske, just a few steps away.
Breakfast in Ostende at Caruso patisserie. Opens at 7AM.
The detail?

Meet at La Chaloupe D'Or (there is charge for using the facilities, bring some euro change - or ask me)
We leave at 12 midnight
The scenic route is 137km
As flat as a pancake except for the odd bridge
@mmmmartin is the best person to ask about getting back to UK logistics - he's away doing a Tintin at the moment, be patient for a response.
Maximum 14 people. It's the law.
GPX file is attached.
The roll call so far:

Swarm_Catcher
@StuAff
@Gordon P

@Flandrienne

Wanda
@mmmmartin 
@StuartG
@BalkanExpress leading us out of Brussels
Any questions?







Last year's thread
My blog post from last year
My photos from last year

This photo still gets me giggling ... us standing in the middle of the road.


----------



## StuAff (31 Jan 2015)

I meant to remind you about starting a thread, as Eurostar tickets are already on sale (got one for returning from Brussels at the end of May).....
It's a yes please, I'm just going shopping at Eurostar.com....


----------



## StuAff (31 Jan 2015)

And tickets bought. After last year's fun and games I decided to let the train take the strain. Outward, I'm booked on the Eurostar at 1604 (arrive Brussels 1905), and for the return I'm again going for Eurostar (anyone else doing so, you want 'Any Belgian Station' as your starting point), departing Brussels 1452. Ostend trains, fast ones taking under 1hr 20, have Brussels-Midi [Eurostar station] as last stop before Central, so no need to cross town there. UK connections are pretty cheap if added to Eurostar tickets, not sure if I can add them after purchase. As it is, London-Brussels and back was £135. Considering Fratton-Dover returns are £45 via London, ferry tickets £20 each way, riding from Dunkirk to De Panne & train there....not much more for a lot more speed and convenience. OK, a hell of a lot more speed!!
Edit: As last year, Chutney the wonderbike will be the weapon of choice. I'm not paying £55 to take a full-size bike there and back (£25 each way for Eurostar, €5 for a Belgian rail bike ticket)....


----------



## StuAff (31 Jan 2015)

User13710 said:


> I am very interested in doing this ride this year! I've had a look at last year's thread and I'd be thinking of the (Dover-Dunkirk?) ferry option as I don't have the Brompton option any more (thank god). Can someone clarify how this option works? There was a brief mention of a car-sharing option with bikes on the roof - I don't have a car to offer, but I might be up for being a sharer.


Splendid...
Going over via Dunkerque, DFDS are pretty bike-friendly, there was no bother getting on and off for me last year, though I was very last off the ferry coming back. There are no rail services between Dunkerque and De Panne (from where you can catch a train to Brussels), so you'll have to get between the two by some means. Last year, @AKA Bob took a car over via the Chunnel and parked it in De Panne. I rode it, which was somewhat eventful (I now know which route to avoid....). It's 23 miles or so, so it'll take a couple of hours at least. Trains from De Panne to Brussels take 2 hours 25 minutes, or about 15 minutes less if you change to an express service in Gent, and it isn't late...which it was for me last year. With a full size bike you'll need to buy a €5 ticket for it.
Coming back from Ostend, there's a coastal tram that runs to De Panne from Ostend (90 mins), then the reverse of the outward.


----------



## AKA Bob (31 Jan 2015)

Very interested in this ride but need to check out a few things before I say yes firmly.


----------



## swarm_catcher (31 Jan 2015)

StuAff said:


> I meant to remind you about starting a thread, as Eurostar tickets are already on sale (got one for returning from Brussels at the end of May).....
> It's a yes please, I'm just going shopping at Eurostar.com....


I see bookings are open till end of July! It used to be just 3 months ahead. And I thought I was early with my post this year. Thanks for highlighting this Stuart.

If it's any good to anybody, I can offer a one-way lift (I usually return on the Monday) for one Brompton rider, going on the Saturday morning. For the way back from Ostende you could catch a train to Lille for the Eurostar, or cycle to Dunkirk for a ferry.

The car sharing option sounds good. I was going to offer car park/kip space at my parents/sister (Roeselare), but leaving the car in De Panne is probably better.


----------



## mmmmartin (31 Jan 2015)

mmmmartin said:


> Els
> To take part in your wonderful, inspiring, fun-filled, magical, ethereal ride I would walk 100 miles barefoot over icecold gravel and stand in raw sewage*
> 
> OK?
> ...


Those words are as true as they ever were.

Lucky you caught me, I have Wi-Fi in this hostel and am about to set off for a week's wild camping heading southwards to Cochrane. I have four days of food, amazing how heavy it is.


----------



## StuartG (1 Feb 2015)

Megabus have yet to throw their hat into the ring but only ice and ridicule is going to keep me away from the greatest night ride ever for those of us who don't like 'ills. Last year was unforgettable - especially the cobbles of Brugges.


----------



## Gordon P (1 Feb 2015)

I shall be coming from Shrewsbury (the Radnor Ring in fact) either late on the Friday night or early on Saturday, so no time for the Dover/Dunkirk option. I shall opt for Eurostar on Saturday 2nd, probably the 1900 train arriving 2200. I have to phone them tomorrow as I shall be travelling with a proper bike....
But also I have decided to stay on for a few days afterwards in order to recce the Low Countries Tour route for September, or at least part of it. Martin I hope will stay on for a couple of days - he has to be in London by Tuesday night. Is anyone else interested in a few extra days wandering? Purposefully of course! Either going to Brugge & doing the Dutch section, or if we can get a train down to Dieppe doing the southern part - I haven't decided.... I shall repeat this on the Tour thread & conversation so best respond there please rather than gum up this thread with irrelevancies.... (sorry @swarm_catcher )


----------



## StuartG (2 Feb 2015)

Gordon P said:


> II shall opt for Eurostar on Saturday 2nd, probably the 1900 train arriving 2200.


Before you book check out the DB option to Koln with @redfalo who, I think, dit it last year. AFAIR it is showing £59 changing at Brussels. So you throw away the second part of the ticket and pay less than the eurostar ticket to Brussels for the same train. Sounds crazy.


----------



## redfalo (2 Feb 2015)

It's actually 59 euros, but it may be difficult get a bike reservation together with the DB ticket, as the German high speed train from Bussels to Cologne does not accept bikes.


----------



## Gordon P (2 Feb 2015)

Thanks guys but alas & alack - or perhaps as @redfalo says c'est la vie, my paranoia that I would miss out altogether led me to call Eurostar etc first thing this morning - it is so bloody clunky getting the OK to get a ticket & then going back for a bike place - damn the expense! I'd have had to phone DB too & it all seemed too much!
Now I have to figure out how & when I will get back from Shrewsbury....


----------



## StuartG (2 Feb 2015)

redfalo said:


> It's actually 59 euros, but it may be difficult get a bike reservation together with the DB ticket, as the German high speed train from Bussels to Cologne does not accept bikes.


But with a Brompton it would be a piece of cake? I might just be tempted to forsake Megapus.


----------



## redfalo (2 Feb 2015)

yep, as long as you bag the Brompton. Deutsche Bahn website currently has tickets for 59 euros on offer for May 2nd, leaving London 19:04 arriving Bussels 22:08h. 
http://reiseauskunft.bahn.de/bin/qu...er=UNDEFINED!HwaiDetailHimMessage=UNDEFINED!;


----------



## StuAff (2 Feb 2015)

Forgot that trick when I got my tickets. I think availability depends on DB's ticket allocation for each train- €59 to Köln is available for a 1905 departure, but not the train I'm on three hours earlier. The train won't have sold out. Sadly, no one site seems to have all the deals and all the seats..DB can give you connection options but not always give you a price.


----------



## BalkanExpress (2 Feb 2015)

err same problem as last year..;but as I only have 2 of them this is the last year I wimp out.

I am of course happy to do the lead out of Brussels again.

Els what are your thoughts about the route this year ?

Stu I guess this year you will make it to atomium Let me know if you need a spot of route planning


----------



## wanda2010 (4 Feb 2015)

I'd like to join this trip, if I may. Are there any spaces left Els?


----------



## swarm_catcher (4 Feb 2015)

wanda2010 said:


> I'd like to join this trip, if I may. Are there any spaces left Els?


Certainly Wanda, I'll put you on the list in the opening post.


----------



## wanda2010 (4 Feb 2015)

Good. I'm going for Eurostar out and back as a 'treat/compensation' for not having enough holiday time left for The (not) Tour in September 

Subject to bike spaces, I'll be on the 1452 to London but I'll probably get the 1904 out.


Update: Out on 1904 back on 1556 cos 1452 is fully booked.


----------



## StuAff (4 Feb 2015)

BalkanExpress said:


> err same problem as last year..;but as I only have 2 of them this is the last year I wimp out.
> 
> I am of course happy to do the lead out of Brussels again.
> 
> ...


Thanks David. As I'll be back in town at the end of May (I had time off booked for the Fridays tour in Normandy, then Einstürzende Neubauten announced two shows at the AB the Wednesday and Thursday- didn't take long to decide to extend my European touring!), thought I might swing past and practice the route to my hotel (the Meininger on Quai de Hainault), which is also handily en route to the Atomium. Thinking a fifteen or sixteen mile loop will do nicely, round the ride up to an imperial century and plenty of time left for nosh. Suggestions for scenic and/or quiet options welcome.


----------



## redfalo (11 Feb 2015)

I'd love to join, but the weekend has unfortunately been gobbled up by what is the ever shrinking non-cycling part of my life.


----------



## swarm_catcher (12 Feb 2015)

redfalo said:


> I'd love to join, but the weekend has unfortunately been gobbled up by what is the ever shrinking non-cycling part of my life.


Shame, but enjoy the PBP preps


----------



## BalkanExpress (25 Feb 2015)

[QUOTE="StuAff, post: 3517655, member: 5015Suggestions for scenic and/or quiet options welcome.[/QUOTE]

Unlikely to be "and" but the paths along the canals we be quiet enough


----------



## StuartG (3 Apr 2015)

Made this into a mini-break Eurostaring going out with swmbo on May Day returning Sunday. Tickets still available @ £36 each way (£33 if you are senior enough). So its Brompton time again!


----------



## StuAff (3 Apr 2015)

StuartG said:


> Made this into a mini-break Eurostaring going out with swmbo on May Day returning Sunday. Tickets still available @ £36 each way (£33 if you are senior enough). So its Brompton time again!


Yes, but you have to pick your trains carefully to get those prices now, none at that price available for travel Saturday...and you didn't go for the 'any Belgian station option' for Sunday. You'd have saved more money that way, tsk tsk


----------



## swarm_catcher (3 Apr 2015)

User13710 said:


> Sorry @swarm_catcher, I just couldn't make this work this year so yet again I won't be coming along. Have a great ride everyone.


Shame. Next time perhaps.


----------



## mmmmartin (6 Apr 2015)

Gordon P said:


> Martin I hope will stay on for a couple of days - *he has to be in London by Tuesday night.*



This, in fact, is utter b@llocks. I have just checked the dates I'm back at work and this week is not one of them. I do need to be bright-eyed and bushy-tailed for a 6am Saturday start of a 400k audax, but not at work that week. Silly me.


----------



## swarm_catcher (9 Apr 2015)

Oh my, it's in three weeks' time! Everybody ready?
@mmmmartin: which 400 are you doing BC or Severn Across? In other words, are we meeting for waffles in Brussels on 2nd May?
@AKA Bob: haven't heard so I take it you're not joining us.

Does anybody need anymore information?
For breakfast, I'll let Caruso know that we're coming with an ETA of 8-9AM.
Is there anybody in a rush that needs to be in Oostende by a particular hour?
I might be at the back of the field, because I haven't cycled more than 5km since September. But still, I am soooo looking forward to this.
Will PM my mobile number once numbers are confirmed.

Swarm_Catcher
@StuAff
@Gordon P
@Flandrienne
Wanda
@mmmmartin (TBC)
@StuartG
 
Reminder: the gpx file is in the original post.


----------



## StuAff (9 Apr 2015)

Sounding like a compact and bijou ride.
@mllond dropped me a line about train times etc, don't know if she's let you know Els....?
@BalkanExpress I assume will still be joining us for the first stretch?

As #4 I'll be into Brussels at 1905, will pootle up to a certain landmark for the photo op I missed last year and get at least 13 miles in (thus knocking out May's imperial century nice and early). Is there a pre meet-up meet-up somewhere? Restaurant that serves Flandrian-sized portions would be good.   Also as per #4 my train back from Brussels on Saturday isn't till 1452, so no rush to get to Ostend & time enough for that excellent breakfast and leisurely ride to the station.


----------



## mmmmartin (10 Apr 2015)

Yup, still planning to ride, and to stay on with Gordon afterwards to ride the recce.
Travel plans are to train to Dover, ferry to Dunkirk, ride to de Panne, train to Brussels.
Happy to travel to Brussels with someone if this is their first time.


----------



## StuAff (10 Apr 2015)

mmmmartin said:


> Yup, still planning to ride, and to stay on with Gordon afterwards to ride the recce.
> Travel plans are to train to Dover, ferry to Dunkirk, ride to de Panne, train to Brussels.
> Happy to travel to Brussels with someone if this is their first time.


Just a thought. Use a more inland route this time, or at least avoid the retractable bridges- remember what happened to me (and quite a few others I've read about since...).


----------



## swarm_catcher (10 Apr 2015)

StuAff said:


> Sounding like a compact and bijou ride.
> @mllond dropped me a line about train times etc, don't know if she's let you know Els....?
> @BalkanExpress I assume will still be joining us for the first stretch?
> 
> As #4 I'll be into Brussels at 1905, will pootle up to a certain landmark for the photo op I missed last year and get at least 13 miles in (thus knocking out May's imperial century nice and early). Is there a pre meet-up meet-up somewhere? Restaurant that serves Flandrian-sized portions would be good.   Also as per #4 my train back from Brussels on Saturday isn't till 1452, so no rush to get to Ostend & time enough for that excellent breakfast and leisurely ride to the station.


Yes, good point, @BalkanExpress is leading us out.
Not heard from @mllond


----------



## BalkanExpress (10 Apr 2015)

swarm_catcher said:


> Yes, good point, @BalkanExpress is leading us out.
> Not heard from @mllond



Yes, happy to lead out. I have not checked the track yet but if similar to last year I will follow a similar route.

For 2016 I have something rather different in mind, but that can keep for another day.

For restaurants there is a list in last year 's thread if I remember correctly.


----------



## StuAff (10 Apr 2015)

BalkanExpress said:


> Yes, happy to lead out. I have not checked the track yet but if similar to last year I will follow a similar route.
> 
> For 2016 I have something rather different in mind, but that can keep for another day.
> 
> *For restaurants there is a list in last year 's thread if I remember correctly.*


There was indeed. Els's mention of waffles made me wonder if one in particular was suggested...that said I'll probably go for the rijsttaart at Le Chaloupe as well....


----------



## BalkanExpress (11 Apr 2015)

StuAff said:


> There was indeed. Els's mention of waffles made me wonder if one in particular was suggested...that said I'll probably go for the rijsttaart at Le Chaloupe as well....



Dandoy has a tearoom (not to be confused with their biscuit shop) just off the bottom end of the Grand place (bottom left hand corner as you look from the challope d,or) . Splendid if a little pricey, but then again £ is up against the €. Brussels waffles are lighter and the ones you usually load with chocolate/cream/fruit, liege waffles are pure sugar studded stodge


----------



## Gordon P (11 Apr 2015)

I shall definitely be there but have not got my head around rehearsing my plans, what with Easter in the far NW of Scotland & now in Taunton preparing to walk the Coleridge Way. Back in London for the FNRttC to Bognor, then a week at home to think about riding th Radnor Ring immediately before taking the late Saturday Eurostar to Brussels arriving at approx 11 p.m. I think. Will check & let you know.


mmmmartin said:


> planning to ride, and to stay on with Gordon afterwards to ride the recce


 so from Ostend we plan to take the train to Brugge & then head north across the Zeeland bridges to Hellevoetsluis, so not too late for breakfast please!


----------



## mllond (12 Apr 2015)

Thanks Stu and Els.
Unfortunately have been waiting to move house and it's all happening now so couldn't join after all.
Hope to see some people next Fri though!
Have a great ride mx


----------



## AKA Bob (13 Apr 2015)

@swarm_catcher sorry for my rudeness in the delayed reply but sadly I won't be joining you but wish you all the best on what was a great ride last year.


----------



## StuAff (25 Apr 2015)

One week to go- this time on Saturday I'll be in Brussels. I've been having a look at route options for the Brussels-Midi-Atomium-nosh-Grand Place ride. Thinking of going south-west towards Itterbeek/Dilbeek, then past the Basilica of the Sacred Heart, up to the Atomium and back to the Grand Place via Fin de Siecle (that looks like my kind of place!).
Might try to fit in the Mercxx-Icxx exhibition at the Trade Mart after returning to Brussels on Sunday, but probably won't have the time to do it justice, I'll have to be back at the south station by 1400 or so, so will probably leave it until my return visit at the end of the month.


----------



## mmmmartin (25 Apr 2015)

Well hurrah! New dynohub wheel (£55 from Thorn) and super New light (£32 from Rose bikes) fitted to Giant. This means I can ride it in Belgium, then on the recce with Gordon, and cross from the Hook of Holland to Harwich on Friday night and take the train to Manningtree in time to be there for the 9am Saturday start to the Asparagus & Strawberries 400k. I'll arrive at the arrivée one minute before the cut-off time of 12 noon on Sunday, then go to Gordon's to pick up my excess luggage (too heavy to carry it on the audax) and go home where I will sleep a thousand thousand years.
It's all a bit manic. Not sure how I ever found the time time go to work. Not that I did much when I was there, mind....


----------



## StuAff (26 Apr 2015)

Bike prepared (apart from last minute checks)- Chutney the wonderbike is now Chutney the touring wonderbike with the addition of a Tern Cargo Rack. There were cheaper options but that one looked like it could handle everything I might need- it'll take full-size panniers and a rack bag, 25 kg capacity, strong luggage cord included. In the event I need to take my Dahon bike bag, not just the slip cover, to go on a train, it'll fit on the rack. Clearly sturdy and up to the job. The panniers in comparison were cheap- £10 from Rutland Cycling- but Ortliebs seemed like overkill for my needs. If I do more touring, perhaps I'll invest in better luggage, but for that price I have no complaints, they'll be fine for a night in Brussels and the Normandy trip. Been for a quick spin round the block, zero problems with heel strike, bike's not much heavier, handling (with empty panniers) unaffected.


----------



## wanda2010 (26 Apr 2015)

Good grief! All the prep that's going on and I've not done a thing. I have my rail tickets and I know which bike I'm taking. I think.

I'll be on the 1904 arriving 2208. I'll read upthread for a suitable 'lounging around' place on arrival.

Questions for our Esteemed Ride Leader and Other Knowledgeable Folk. 

My return rail ticket is the 15.56 Any Belgian Station to London. Can I get a train from our destination to pick up the Eurostar (including time dropping off bike to train staff)? May bring Kindle if I have lots of time to hang around.

Is the route single-speed friendly? I mean, as flat as a flat thing? Not an incline, steep anything, "just up there" kind of hill?
Having retired the Luath Small (700c wheels, not comfortable on it even though I tried to convince myself I was) my remaining bikes are 650c with 23s tyres. I'll bring a spare tyre, just in case.

Now where did I put my Euros?


----------



## StuAff (26 Apr 2015)

wanda2010 said:


> Good grief! All the prep that's going on and I've not done a thing. I have my rail tickets and I know which bike I'm taking. I think.
> 
> I'll be on the 1904 arriving 2208. I'll read upthread for a suitable 'lounging around' place on arrival.
> 
> ...


1. Yes, Ostend station is a mile away from Caruso (our breakfast stop)- bought the same ticket type as you. I'm on the 1452 Eurostar. Trains from Ostend take 1:30 or so, and Brussel-Midi is the penultimate stop so you won't need to change trains or ride across town.
2. How flat can a flat ride be? This flat. Railway and canal bridges are the only things with any inclination whatsoever. I'll be on the 53t ring the whole time.....though that might be because it's a single chainring 

23mm tyres will be, er, interesting, when you encounter cobblestones. Be warned. Chutney was rattling like a loon in Bruges....

Edit: I just checked the ride data on Strava. I rode 141 miles (Ostend-Dunkerque afterwards) and the total climbing was only 1700 ft. Olaf's data (Brussels-Ostend only) shows a mere 607 ft. So that's less than 10ft per mile


----------



## mmmmartin (26 Apr 2015)

In terms of flat, it's flat. The highest thing in it is a bridge over a canal. There is a sort of pathetic incline on the outskirts of Brussels that thinks it might grow into a small bump in later life, but overall it is what Proper Cyclists call "fixed friendly". The bits alongside the canals are perfect wide tarmac designed for huge maintenance lorries but never driven on. Sometimes we seem to be moving at quite a respectable speed.


----------



## wanda2010 (26 Apr 2015)

Thanks guys! Currently leaning towards taking the single-speed for it's first 'foreign' tour. Maybe


----------



## StuAff (26 Apr 2015)

It gets better. Strava's corrected elevation data for my ride is 865ft, Garmin Connect reckons 1021 ft, with a maximum elevation (reached after 6.5 miles) of 216 feet- that'll be the pathetic incline Martin refers to. After that, nothing that even reaches 100 ft!!


----------



## wanda2010 (26 Apr 2015)

The single-speed remains in first place. I discovered a US company that makes 28s for 650c wheels so I ordered a pair. IF they arrive in time, I'll put them on a bike and test them in Belgium. Getting excited now!


----------



## AKA Bob (27 Apr 2015)

mmmmartin said:


> Well hurrah! New dynohub wheel (£55 from Thorn) and super New light (£32 from Rose bikes) fitted to Giant. This means I can ride it in Belgium, then on the recce with Gordon, and cross from the Hook of Holland to Harwich on Friday night and take the train to Manningtree in time to be there for the 9am Saturday start to the Asparagus & Strawberries 400k. I'll arrive at the arrivée one minute before the cut-off time of 12 noon on Sunday, then go to Gordon's to pick up my excess luggage (too heavy to carry it on the audax) and go home where I will sleep a thousand thousand years.
> It's all a bit manic. Not sure how I ever found the time time go to work. Not that I did much when I was there, mind....




Can you post details of your excellent dynohub deal please.


----------



## mmmmartin (27 Apr 2015)

http://www.sjscycles.co.uk/700c-fro...shimano-dynohub-6v-05a-3w-in-black-prod37210/

The dynohub is not the same one as I have on the other two front wheels, it's a slightly different shape and in black, so I guess it is cheaper. The wheel seems to run ok. I prefer more spokes but the current wheel has 24 so I thought it worth a try. If it breaks either on the ostend ride, or the recce of the lowlands, or the 400k immediately after all that, I'm snookered.


----------



## swarm_catcher (27 Apr 2015)

BalkanExpress said:


> Yes, happy to lead out. I have not checked the track yet but if similar to last year I will follow a similar route.


Exactly the same route. Thanks for leading us out again, that's wonderful.


----------



## srw (27 Apr 2015)

mmmmartin said:


> http://www.sjscycles.co.uk/700c-fro...shimano-dynohub-6v-05a-3w-in-black-prod37210/
> 
> The dynohub is not the same one as I have on the other two front wheels, it's a slightly different shape and in black, so I guess it is cheaper. The wheel seems to run ok. I prefer more spokes but the current wheel has 24 so I thought it worth a try. If it breaks either on the ostend ride, or the recce of the lowlands, or the 400k immediately after all that, I'm snookered.


Oooooh.


----------



## swarm_catcher (27 Apr 2015)

wanda2010 said:


> My return rail ticket is the 15.56 Any Belgian Station to London. Can I get a train from our destination to pick up the Eurostar (including time dropping off bike to train staff)? May bring Kindle if I have lots of time to hang around.
> _Yes you can. Trains from Oostende to Brussel-Zuid are 40 mins past the hour (direct train). 12:40 would get you there at 1:54._
> 
> Is the route single-speed friendly? I mean, as flat as a flat thing? Not an incline, steep anything, "just up there" kind of hill?
> _I'll be on a single-speed, just like last year. It's flat. We do take steps down the steepest bits at some point _


----------



## swarm_catcher (27 Apr 2015)

And excellent news has just come in. Our hosts from last year, the family Vandevelde, have said we're welcome again! How wonderful. What a treat. I'll adjust the route and repost. It's not much of a detour and oh so worth it.

Edit: Route with detour is attached: 139km, high: 71m, low: -1.5.


----------



## wanda2010 (27 Apr 2015)

@swarm_catcher - Thanks for the additonal information. Still undecided as to whether to take the single-speed or geared. Looking forward to the experience.


----------



## mmmmartin (27 Apr 2015)

Geared is better for the top gear speed when we are on the flat for several miles with no interruption. Single speed is less faff. But there is not much changing of gears as it is so flat. And the tarmac is jolly good.


----------



## StuAff (27 Apr 2015)

swarm_catcher said:


> And excellent news has just come in. Our hosts from last year, the family Vandevelde, have said we're welcome again! How wonderful. What a treat. I'll adjust the route and repost. It's not much of a detour and oh so worth it.
> 
> Edit: Route with detour is attached: 139km, high: 71m, low: -1.5.


What's the Flemish for 'Yaaaaaaaaaaay?'  As I recall, they said they were happy to have us back, and that was an amazing spread that they prepared for us, so glad they've been willing and able to accommodate us again.


----------



## swarm_catcher (28 Apr 2015)

Joepeeeeeeee!!!!


----------



## AKA Bob (28 Apr 2015)

Their hospitality was amazing, With food aplenty and garden candles to welcome us. Still makes me smile thinking of their total bemusement on the whole concept why people like cycling through the night rather than sleeping.


----------



## StuAff (29 Apr 2015)

Met Office/BBC forecasts both go for heavy rain on Saturday night, but a tailwind and mild temperatures. Norwegians have it as dry.....
It might well be raining over here on Saturday anyway, so the wet gear will probably be required.


----------



## wanda2010 (29 Apr 2015)

Oh joy. Another wet weekend


----------



## mmmmartin (29 Apr 2015)

Gordon and I will be staying on afterwards and doing a recce of the lowlands tour in September so we'll have kit for a week, inc wet weather gear. And when I get off the train from Harwich at manningtree to ride the 400k, he'll have all my unwanted kit. (I hope.)


----------



## StuAff (29 Apr 2015)

mmmmartin said:


> Gordon and I will be staying on afterwards and doing a recce of the lowlands tour in September so we'll have kit for a week, inc wet weather gear. And when I get off the train from Harwich at manningtree to ride the 400k, he'll have all my unwanted kit. (I hope.)


I've said it before, I'll say it again- if you're riding to De Panne, take the inland route. If one of the three bridges along the coastal path is up when you get to it you'll have a lengthy detour before having to take the inland route anyway. It could be the difference between making the next train to Brussels and having to wait an hour.


----------



## swarm_catcher (30 Apr 2015)

If we get to Ostend before 9AM it could be a dry ride according to inaccurate weather.


----------



## wanda2010 (30 Apr 2015)

Makes a note to pack extra gloves.


----------



## StuAff (30 Apr 2015)

I think inaccurate weather is the right name for that forecast....every other forecast I've checked (five or six) have said rain overnight & Sunday morning.


----------



## wanda2010 (1 May 2015)

Anybody else getting off the Eurostar at 10pm, or is it just me?


----------



## StuAff (1 May 2015)

wanda2010 said:


> Anybody else getting off the Eurostar at 10pm, or is it just me?


@Gordon P was getting that train I think....


----------



## jiberjaber (1 May 2015)

enjoy guys


----------



## Gordon P (1 May 2015)

wanda2010 said:


> Anybody else getting off the Eurostar at 10pm, or is it just me?


Me too: see you @ St Pancras for 6 p.m. bike drop-off & 7 p.m. departure?


----------



## wanda2010 (1 May 2015)

@Gordon P - see you then. Although I'll be there earlier, at about 5.30pm.


----------



## StuAff (1 May 2015)

And I'll be in Brussels when you're leaving. I'll be getting a train up to the smoke just after noon, there are fewer services all weekend on account of big engineering work at Waterloo, so I'll be going a little earlier than necessary rather than sit on a slow train or risk cutting it short. Into Brussels 1905, I then have a 17 mile loop planned, before first supper at Fin de Siecle. After that, over to the Grand Place. Leave some rijsttaart for me  Looking forward to not having to get up at the crack of dawn, not crawling to Dover for over three hours, and not having to ride five or six miles back along a breakwater because some bridge or other is down. Eurostar there and back worked out a fair bit more expensive, but I'm leaving home four hours later and getting into Brussels three or four hours earlier than the train/ferry/ride/train alternatives, with far less potential for stress, so money well spent. I might look at switching back to ride/ferry for the return leg next time, but that's for another day....

Hopefully it'll as much fun as this evening was with my favourite musical Belgians.....


----------



## Gordon P (2 May 2015)

AKA Bob said:


> Can you post details of your excellent dynohub deal please.


Also have a look at http://www.spacycles.co.uk/products.php?plid=m2b17s209p3040


----------



## mmmmartin (2 May 2015)

That looks a very good deal, mine is a cheap shimano hub on a factory built wheel. Wheel is £50 plus postage, light was £50 from Germany. But although it's cheaper its also not hand built.and mine has only 24 spokes.


----------



## StuartG (3 May 2015)

Waiting for @StuAff in the Grand Markt ...







Ready for the off ... (not sure about @StuAff)






And they are all off ... to Oostende!


----------



## redfalo (3 May 2015)

So I hope everyone had a great night out?


----------



## StuAff (3 May 2015)

Night was great. Most of morning was great. Then I woke up in an Ostend hospital. Yes, I know, if it was going to happen it would to me. On the last stretch and all..... Tramline again, apparently. Don't remember a thing about it. Had CT and ECG scans, in overnight for observation. Not had any feedback on how those went but I haven''t had any bad news so I'll assume it's all good.
Most importantly the bike is OK. Eurostar will try and fit me on...
More to follow when I'm home.


----------



## BalkanExpress (3 May 2015)

StuAff said:


> Night was great. Most of morning was great. Then I woke up in an Ostend hospital. Yes, I know, if it was going to happen it would to me. On the last stretch and all..... Tramline again, apparently. Don't remember a thing about it. Had CT and ECG scans, in overnight for observation. Not had any feedback on how those went but I haven''t had any bad news so I'll assume it's all good.
> Most importantly the bike is OK. Eurostar will try and fit me on...
> More to follow when I'm home.




Hell, GWS. On the plus side if you are going to have an accident Belgian healthcare is generally excellent. If you need amything let me know.


----------



## StuartG (3 May 2015)

User13710 said:


> Oh no, bad luck Stu. GWS!


^ Wot she said.
We are now back in London. If you need any help or need a stop over - let us know. You will be more than welcome. 020 8778 6300.


----------



## redfalo (4 May 2015)

Oh dear, Stu! Get well soon, fingers crossed you'll be back on the bike soon!


----------



## StuAff (4 May 2015)

redfalo said:


> Oh dear, Stu! Get well soon, fingers crossed you'll be back on the bike soon!


En route to Pompey, eventually...Discharged this morning, get 11-something train from Ostend for Brussels. Train stops at Brugge- bomb alert in Gent. This is after I've paid Eurostar an inordinate sum for a new ticket for the 1452 to London. Train leaves Brugge 36 mins late, despite security staff-induced stress and delays I make the 1452, just. Rode back to Waterloo about a minute late for one train, so on the stopping service.
Neurologist advised rest. That went to pot already..


----------



## StuAff (4 May 2015)

No ride reports? After over a day? Perhaps it's to do with me. They don't know what to say. Well, I really am in the (CycleChat) room...

Before the ride report, let's get all the crashing stuff out of the way, shall we...?
I have absolutely no idea what happened or where it happened. Well, on the outskirts of Ostend somewhere or other. Apparently, a tramline was involved. Sorry, Els, third year in a row that that's caused problems...Let me be quite clear on this- this ride is not cursed, it's blessed. But with the odd spot of really bad luck. Garmin data is not terribly helpful in pinpointing where I crashed, and my mind has firmly drawn a veil over the issue. I remember riding along the canal that leads to Ostend, for at least part of it, and the next thing I know I'm in hospital. Between that...nothing. If you're going to have an accident in the Ostend area, AZ Damiaan will look after you. But I'd rather you didn't have the accident in the first place. I had a CT scan, when I was still out (first time I've ever seen the reason the right side of my body is the way it is), though I don't think that actually showed any damage from the accident, as opposed to my birth, and an ECG (came back normal...a relative term I suppose...). A few scrapes and bruises, actually not as bad as last year's Incident. Though the head injury was obviously a different matter. Neurologist's diagnosis was cerebral commotion. Or, 'bang on the head causes hurty brain'. She recommended rest, as I said above. Eurostar and some **** person at Gent had other ideas....

Dr Van Diest had kept me in for observation, understandably, so that borked the booked return on Eurostar. With the benefit of hindsight, I'd have altered the booking ASAP, extra fee £30 instead of an new ticket, but I didn't know when I'd get the all clear to go home and I probably wasn't thinking straight anyway. So an extra night in Belgium, sporadic sleep (snoring room-mate and the regular BP & pulse checks), and a lot of sitting around both yesterday and this morning. The good doc saw me about half-ten, and she cleared me to go. Chutney had been kept in a nearby room, undamaged (pannier saved it from damage at rough guess). Off I went, making my way to the station, eventually (play-it-by-ear with the aid of Osmand on the phone). The direct train to Brussels is one an hour, and I was too late out of the hospital for the 11.40. Got to the station at noon, and not long to wait for the service to Gent, where I could connect with a Brussels one. Rang Eurostar and bought a new ticket for the 1452 to London (£178.50....yes, really).

And then there was a bomb alert in Gent. The train got held in Brugge. I was advised to leave the train and wait for the next direct one to Brussels (the 1240 from Ostend), which would be in plenty of time, if it was running on time. And it turned up, and then got held, of course. Cue further panicky phone call to Eurostar, they put a note on my booking, and if need be would change me on to the next London train without too much bother. Train eventually leaves for Brussels, 36 mins late. I leave at Brussels Suid and race to the Eurostar check-in. The 1452 hasn't closed yet. I have to get my ticket printed out. I have to fold the bike to go through security. Security guy makes me take my shoes off and put absolutely everything through the machine, tells me to empty my pockets when the keys set off the metal detector then complains about the germ risk of my handkerchief (!!!)..really what I needed. All the time the clock ticks...More panic. If I was thinking straighter, I'd have unfolded the bike again instead of struggling with the unwieldy package on the way to the platform. And I was in the first carriage, of course... Make the train in the nick of time, having got on the third carriage....

Rest of journey home thankfully less eventful. Back into St Pancras on time, out of the station in ten minutes, ride to Waterloo straightforward enough. Couldn't quite make the fast service at half four, so the stopping one at five it was. Home at about seven. And relax.....


Edit: If you liked this post, you should like the next one more. It's not about me crashing....


----------



## StuartG (4 May 2015)

@StuAff - good you are safely home. SWMBO with only 40 years experience at this game has ordered me to order you to rest, rest and rest again. You really can't be too careful after these incidents and the aftermath. So please go gently and bypass the heroics. We all want to see you fit and well for the next expedition so, like me, don't risk anything too soon.

Or she will hunt you down and bend your spokes. You have been warned.

All the best ...


----------



## StuAff (4 May 2015)

Now, after the crashing report (well, the report about things that happened after I crashed), the ride report.

Last year, I waxed lyrical about this ride, even though getting there and back were problematic (hindsight suddenly seems to make those issues so much smaller....). Notwithstanding the above post, I've changed my opinion a bit in view of the events of Saturday night/Sunday morning, you might understand why...

This is (capital letters for emphasis, not quoting the owner of Binky the horse) THE BEST NIGHT RIDE OF ALL. BAR NONE. BEST START POINT. AWESOME CYCLING CONDITIONS ALL THE WAY. THE VERY VERY VERY BEST HALF WAY STOP. IT'S PROBABLY GOT LOTS OF LOVELY BUNGALOWS IN IT, I THINK THEY HAVE MANY IN THE LOW COUNTRIES, BUT I DIDN'T NOTICE THEM, SORRY. BREAKFAST IN OSTEND IS GREAT (I REMEMBER IT FROM LAST YEAR, ALRIGHT?). INTERESTING NIGHT-LIFE (IN AALST). AND KANGAROOS. AND A ZEBRA. YES, REALLY, WE WEREN'T ON DRUGS, HONEST. THERE IS PHOTO EVIDENCE. IT'S GOT COBBLESTONES AND I'D RIP THEM ALL UP BUT THAT'S JUST AN INCENTIVE TO BUY A GRAVEL BIKE IF YOU ASK ME. DO YOU WANT TO DO ONE NIGHT RIDE EVER (NOW THAT'S A NUTTY IDEA)? DO THIS ONE.

In other words, if the lovely @swarm_catcher doesn't decide to blackball me in an effort to stop the Curse of the Tramlines, I will be back. Well, I'll be back in Belgium in three weeks anyway, but I'll be back for this ride if she'll let me. I knew, before last year, that Belgium did not deserve its image among some as a boring nation. No boring place could produce Rene Magritte, Herge, Front 242, and the massive contribution to sporting life from the likes of Icxx, Boutsen, Clijsters, and of course Baron Eddy Merckx.....After last year, I fell in love. It's just an awesome place even if you don't ride a bike. And if you do, well, you're not a problem, you're among friends. There are compulsory cycle lanes, but they are for the most part sensible and logical things. Apart from letting scooters on them. Seriously, what's that about? Surrealism defining roads policy perhaps. Lovely people, lovely food, lovely architecture....

After last year, I was endevouring to avoid a stressful time there and back. Eurostar is not cheap, unless you get the very best prices, but it is quick and simple. I think I'd rather (metaphorically) have teeth pulled than endure the crawl along the coast to Dover again (HS1 via London knocks a good half an hour off that time, though at nearly three times the price...spend the extra, seriously). And then the ferry (two hours plus minimum 45 mins check in). And then you've got to get across the border (avoid those nasty raising bridges), another slow train from De Panne (or go to Ostend, almost worth the time saving).... Eurostar, OTOH...Up to the smoke, through check-in, minimum half an hour before, and two hours later you are in God's Own Bilingual Cycling Surrealist Nation.

I was into Brussels at 1905, which left plenty of time for my three self-appointed pre-ride tasks: See the Atomium, which I failed to do last year, have a decent pre-ride meal (ditto), and get enough miles in to knock out the Imperial Century challenge off for this month. And jobs emphatically done. I ended up with 100.12 miles on the Garmin. Part of this may have involved an ambulance, 50 mph top speed is a clue, but that still leaves 99 and a bit miles of ride data at my normal riding speed, so I'm claiming it anyway. And I'll be doing another ton this month at some point for the pedants. Will post links to the photos I took later.

The plotted route on the Garmin went a bit pear-shaped- I think it got confused and decided the middle was the end- so I ended up improvising, successfully. Thirteen miles done via the Basilica of the Sacred Heart (a very, very big church) and the Atomium, then back to my chosen restaurant for the evening, Fin de Siecle. Described by @BalkanExpress as a Brussels institution, he wasn't wrong. No reservations, no credit cards. Drinks menu, everything else listed on a chalkboard. Service a bit chaotic, but friendly, and it's a chaotic kind of place anyway. Get there at 9.35 as I did and the queue will be long. Then you see food coming out and anyone with half a brain decides to wait (as it turns out, the CT scan shows I sort of have half a brain too. But it's half a brain that Manned TFU..). Big platefuls of delicious hearty food look fantastic, and they taste better. Sat after forty minutes, I ordered the carbonnade- a traditional beef stew cooked in beer. I was hungry, but I demolished it because I enjoyed it. In the worst development of the entire weekend, yes, I'm including the events outlined in #85, THERE WAS NO RIJSTAART LEFT. Shocking! I was forced to have the tiramisu instead, which was splendid. Face stuffed and a grin on my face, I left for the Grand Place. La Chaloupe had no rijstaart either (appalling), so I had to make do with a most excellent chocolate cake. The rest of our merry crew had already assembled, including the other (not formerly in the Balkans) David, of our halfway hosts, who'd expressed an interest in joining us last year and proved as good as his word. And it was very very nice, after the events of last year to be there in good time and well fed....

So, again led by @BalkanExpress, we went off, past the Ancienne Belgique (I probably noticed it last year, but paid it more attention this time as I'll be spending two nights in there with Einstürzende Neubauten...), and out into the western 'burbs and over the border into Vlaanderen. On account of communion duties, David then turned off for home and the rest of us went on into the quiet night. Aalst saw a Belgian version of Essex nightlife, whilst Wetteren had this....some of us tried and failed to photograph it. ISOs proved too high. There was a bit of duck call entertainment, but lesser volume than last year.

Karen (David's wife) had again prepared an extensive and extremely tasty spread, the highlights being, well, all of it. David resisted the temptation to stay and continued on. Gent was navigated with ease, before we paused for Kangaroo and Zebra Watch. Bruges's lovely (only in an ironic sense) cobblestones tolerated, and we didn't park in the middle of the road this time as we ate further delights from the Vandevelde household. Gordon and Martin bade their farewells at this point to begin the recce for September's tour. The rest of us continued to Ostend. Still lovely, right until the events outlined above....But I choose to accentuate the positive. I will be back!!!!


----------



## StuAff (4 May 2015)

A smattering of photos here. https://www.flickr.com/photos/27476738@N04/sets/72157652371718965/


----------



## slowmotion (4 May 2015)

I'm so sorry to hear of your off. Take it easy and get well soon.


----------



## wanda2010 (5 May 2015)

I wasn't too sure whether I should post given Stu's incident and I headed off to the New Forest on Sunday night (in my sleep-deprived state) so wouldn't have been able to focus.

Glad you made it back safely Stu and hope you will take the advice upthread.

From my standpoint, it was my first Belgian ride and I will be back next year, although there are rumblings about a much reduced cycle service on Eurostar. Maybe time for a Brompton?

I can't top Stu's description of the ride so I won't try. I can add a few things though. The breakfast was great. Cava replaced my traditional Guinness and I aim to repeat it next year 

I loved the cycle lanes and smiled whenever we stopped at the traffic lights, only because I would have been tempted to............... Fully stocked snacks/drinks machines out in the open? Not vandalised? A welcome sight at 3am, but that would never work in the UK. Cycling along the canals was a joy. I think we should have a singalong next year!

I enjoyed my trip on the Eurostar but was a little miffed at losing my C0 canisters at the security checkpoint on the return leg. To be honest I had completely forgotten they weren't allowed but Eurostar UK security let through on the outbound . Thankfully I was collected at St Pancras so didn't have to ride home or have the P-Fairy pay a visit 

Thanks Els, BalkanExpress, Els sister, David/Karen for the fabulous rest stop and spread and the UK peeps for a wonderful ride. My tiny tyres survived the cobbles but I'll try to avoid using them next year.


----------



## StuAff (5 May 2015)

Much reduced cycle service on Eurostar? Any links for that @wanda2010 as I've heard nothing of the sort (it's bad enough for full-size bikes as it is). CTC bike bag, drop both wheels as long as it's no longer than 85 cm in any direction will be OK. I didn't use the cover for Chutney at all on the way back, not that I'd recommend doing that just in case.

I've been off work today, just to be on the safe side. Slept very well indeed, aches and pains subsiding, no further problems. I expect to be back at work Thursday at the latest, if not tomorrow. If I'm not feeling A1, I'm not going to risk the bike commute (either engine or human powered), and the train alternative would set back my recovery. OK, I just don't want to spend over an hour to travel twenty miles when it's not under my own steam! As should be apparent from postings in the last couple of days, my brain is seemingly unaffected [this may inspire regret in some readers]. Suffice to say I do not feel the sudden urge to do anything crazy, voting Tory for instance. Have just sent Dr Van Diest an email to say thank you for the care I received in Ostend.


----------



## StuartG (5 May 2015)

StuAff said:


> Much reduced cycle service on Eurostar? Any links for that


I presume this may be a reference to the new e320 stock replacing the 20+ year old trains from this November. They have 20% more seating so I guess something had to give ...


----------



## StuAff (5 May 2015)

StuartG said:


> I presume this may be a reference to the new e320 stock replacing the 20+ year old trains from this November. They have 20% more seating so I guess something had to give ...


Seats are thinner. More space for luggage, according to the Wired piece here.


----------



## anothersam (5 May 2015)

StuAff said:


> Neurologist's diagnosis was cerebral commotion. Or, 'bang on the head causes hurty brain'.


Welcome to the club! I'm a member three times over. Here's a scan of my brain (I like to post this, as it proves I have one).






StuAff said:


> Suffice to say I do not feel the sudden urge to do anything crazy, voting Tory for instance.







_*David Cameron spotted near tram line. "Where have you been?" asks Samantha. "Making sure I get every vote that's coming to me," he says mysteriously.*_

Glad to hear you've had no further problems, and delighted you'll be joining us on my London to Hastings ride. Surely you remember signing up for that, right? No? Well, I won't hold you to it, considering the accident and all...


----------



## StuAff (5 May 2015)

anothersam said:


> Welcome to the club! I'm a member three times over. Here's a scan of my brain (I like to post this, as it proves I have one).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey, my memory's not that bad, I haven't signed up for that one.



Yet.


----------



## swarm_catcher (6 May 2015)

MyPhotos are ready, ride report to follow.


----------



## StuAff (6 May 2015)

Pain and suffering update: Achy bits still achy. Not quite as achy as yesterday though. No further symptoms of anything untoward. Stress levels currently not good [for reasons I will not disclose here] but that will pass. I'm not going to be going into work, I'm certainly capable of doing my job as normal but the aforementioned stress levels would not be helped by a commute in those winds, regardless of method of transport. Caution wins the day.


----------



## Tim Hall (6 May 2015)

StuAff said:


> I'm not going to be going into work,



Is the right answer.


----------



## StuAff (6 May 2015)

Tim Hall said:


> Is the right answer.


If it wasn't blowing a gale I might, might have risked it. But no way am I riding a bike (of either kind) in that weather, and the train doesn't appeal at the best of times, which these aren't. And in multiple senses my head isn't the way it should be.


----------



## mmmmartin (6 May 2015)

A brief update from the recce party, now in Zaandam just outside Amsterdam. 
Sorry to hear of The Crash, @StuAff and gws. Glad to hear you are now firing on all cylinders, almost.
It was the normal fantastic ride, my third, and I'll be signing up for next year as well. 
It was great to have David along, and his (and Karen's) hospitality was once again above and beyond the call of duty.
And at last I'm delighted to say that @StuAff and I did actually see kangaroos, they weren't hallucinations!
(The recce is going very well and there will be a series of updates in coming days, elsewhere. Today was very windy, obvs.)

(@Gordon P agrees with all of the above.)


----------



## BalkanExpress (6 May 2015)

swarm_catcher said:


> MyPhotos are ready, ride report to follow.



Nice pictures, and two good reasons for doing the ride next year...the third reason is, obviously, to keep Stu out of the f'ing tram tracks


----------



## StuAff (6 May 2015)

BalkanExpress said:


> Nice pictures, and two good reasons for doing the ride next year...the third reason is, obviously, to keep Stu out of the f'ing tram tracks


Tram tracks. The new catseyes.....


----------



## swarm_catcher (7 May 2015)

StuAff said:


> Tram tracks. The new catseyes.....


In my mind I called them Susie-Sues, now I call them Susie-Stues. You have a great spirit StuAff, what resilience. 

From my blog in progress ...:

The route just needs a little tweaking with the approach into Ostende. It might add a mile or two, but I think we could make an early south-west loop and then along the seafront to go back to Caruso. This way, we'd get to cycle along the sea, avoid the ongoing, confusing road works and we'd also make a wide birth to the tramlines, regardless of which bridge is open. To be recce'd.

My other suggestion is to leave Brussels at 11PM. That would give more chance of waffles and rijstaart in Brussels and we can have a longer stop in Bruges. Sonya found a cafe open which we didn't know of before. It's a long ride at 140km, so a decent stop in Bruges will give us renewed energy for the last stretch into Ostende.


----------



## StuAff (7 May 2015)

swarm_catcher said:


> You have a great spirit StuAff, what resilience.


Or to put it another way, sheer bloodymindedness


----------



## StuAff (7 May 2015)

Will be back at work today- sought reassurance from a couple of the CC medical professional contingent that I should be OK to return and got it. Four days on, no further symptoms whatsoever and everything healing up nicely. If I was going to have problems as a result of Sunday morning they'd have shown up by now.


----------



## StuAff (7 May 2015)

Work day/night completed without issues. A four day week would have been perfectly OK, I really didn't want a two day one...


----------



## StuAff (8 May 2015)

2nd day back. Limbs still attached, cardiovascular system still operating, brain no worse than usual.


----------

